# Rear view mirror



## JToms (Nov 16, 2008)

Any suggestions on how to mount the rear view mirror in my 1970 GTO?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They have rear view mirror mounting kits avaiable at most any auto parts store. Like this one.
Rearview Mirror Adhesive


----------

